# quel navigateur pour mac os x ?



## alezandro (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Presque nouveau dans le monde merveilleux de mac, je me pose plusieurs questions existencielles grâves et capitales : quel(s) navigateur(s) utiliser pour surfer sur le web avec mon Imac 24", 2,16 ghz intel core 2 duo, 2,667 go de ram - comme dirait l'autre ?

Safari, firefox, opera, d'autres que je ne connais pas encore ??...

quels sont ceux qui seraient préjudiciables ou bénéfiques au bon fonctionnement de mon mac, ceux que je dois ou ne dois absolument pas utiliser ?

Puis-je passer d'un navigateur à l'autre ?

...

Bref, si vous avez "the" conseil à me donner, ou même quelques astuces, hé bien, je vous serais reconnaissant.

Alezandro


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2007)

alezandro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Presque nouveau dans le monde merveilleux de mac, je me pose plusieurs questions existencielles grâves et capitales : quel(s) navigateur(s) utiliser pour surfer sur le web avec mon Imac 24", 2,16 ghz intel core 2 duo, 2,667 go de ram - comme dirait l'autre ?
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Ceux que tu as cités ! 
Et dans le même ordre. 
Entre Firefox et Opera, tu peux intercaler Camino qui est presqu'un clône de Safari.

edit/Et tu peux bien sûr passer d'un navigateur à l'autre ou en avoir plusieurs d'ouverts en même temps.


----------



## Php21 (15 Juillet 2007)

Sachant tout de m&#234;me que c'est dans et par les" pr&#233;f&#233;rences" "Safari" que tu choisi ton navigateur par d&#233;faut .

Edit : Safari est mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;,ensuite Camino, ceux cit&#233;s & quelques autres aussi.
         Firefox devient une vraie usine &#224; gaz.


----------



## alezandro (15 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses (et rapides en plus !).

À bientôt (vous pouvez compter sur moi pour poser encore moults questions !).

Alezandro


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juillet 2007)

alezandro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Presque nouveau dans le monde merveilleux de mac, je me pose plusieurs questions existencielles gr&#226;ves et capitales : quel(s) navigateur(s) utiliser pour surfer sur le web avec mon Imac 24", 2,16 ghz intel core 2 duo, 2,667 go de ram - comme dirait l'autre ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour, la r&#233;ponse est on peut plus simple : tu testes les trois et tu utilises celui qui te convient le mieux.


----------



## alezandro (15 Juillet 2007)

merci !
d'ailleurs, par hazard auriez-vous un lien vers un site d'où je pourrais télécharger opéra pour mac os x (.4.10), ainsi que camino (et, pourquoi pas, d'autres encore) ?
encore merci


----------



## alezandro (15 Juillet 2007)

heu... en faitne vous donner pas la peine de chercher pour les liens de téléchargement, je crois que j'ai trouvé !
en tout cas, merci à tous pour vos réponses et votre altruisme !!
a.


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Juillet 2007)

Tu deviens bon ! Continue ...


----------



## kisco (16 Juillet 2007)

beaucoup de bons navigateurs internet pour OS X sont disponibles, comme sur cette liste


----------



## alezandro (16 Juillet 2007)

cool, merci pour la liste !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2007)

alezandro a dit:


> ceux que je dois ou ne dois absolument pas utiliser ?



IE


----------



## ddivine63 (22 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai installé Jaguar + mise a jour en 10.2.8 mais je ne trouve aucun navigateur récent car ils demandent tous au moins 10.3 et j'ai actuellement Safari 1.0

J'ai cherché en vain sur mon moteur de recherche mais rien.
Seriez vous ou je peux trouver les versions précédentes de ces navigateurs?
Merci pour vos réponse,
ddivine63


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2007)

ddivine63 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Jaguar + mise a jour en 10.2.8 mais je ne trouve aucun navigateur récent car ils demandent tous au moins 10.3 et j'ai actuellement Safari 1.0
> 
> J'ai cherché en vain sur mon moteur de recherche mais rien.
> ...



As-tu essayé Firefox 2 ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Juillet 2007)

ddivine63 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Jaguar + mise a jour en 10.2.8 mais je ne trouve aucun navigateur récent car ils demandent tous au moins 10.3 et j'ai actuellement Safari 1.0
> 
> J'ai cherché en vain sur mon moteur de recherche mais rien.
> ...



Il me semble bien que la version pour Jaguar est la 1.0 et ce site semble le confirmer.


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2007)

Il a raison, ce vieil hippopotame. 

La version 1.0 de Safari est disponible ICI.

N&#233;anmoins, je te conseille d'essayer Firefox 2, qui est la version actuelle et donc encore mise-&#224;-jour...


Edit: De toute fa&#231;on, c'est idiot, ddivine63 a d&#233;j&#224; Safari 1...


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il a raison, ce vieil hippopotame.
> 
> La version 1.0 de Safari est disponible ICI.
> 
> ...



Ouvrez le ton humoristique :
"Eh dis donc, faudrait voir &#224; respecter les anciens"    
Fermez le ton humoristique

Je sais pas de quelle machine dispose ddivine63, mais d'apr&#232;s son post je la suppose ancienne et j'ai bien peur que Firefox ne soit un peu gourmand en ressource.


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2007)

je ne sais pas pour vous,  mais avec safari , les balises me permettant de faire de la mise en page sur un blog ou un site n'apparaissent pas, je suis oblig&#233;e de passer par Firefox ou Camino


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Ouvrez le ton humoristique :
> "Eh dis donc, faudrait voir à respecter les anciens"
> Fermez le ton humoristique
> 
> Je sais pas de quelle machine dispose ddivine63, mais d'après son post je la suppose ancienne et j'ai bien peur que Firefox ne soit un peu gourmand en ressource.



Bah les prérequis ne sont pas très exigeants:
*Mac*

_*Prérequis système minimum*_ 
_Un processeur PowerPC G3_
_128 Mo de mémoire vive_
_75 Mo d'espace disque disponible_
_Mac OS X 10.2.x_
Sinon, passer à la version 1.5 de Firefox.


----------

